# Need 1 or 2 for Wed. 12!!!



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys im lookn for one to three people looking to go fishin wednesday. I have a 26' world cat wth twins. I am lookn to go after ajs first then troll arnd edge and nipple then come back in for some bottom fishn for mingos, grouper, etc. If any body wants to tag along and help out wth gas is sure welcome. i have reels but more than welcome to brng urs along. Dnt want to babysit drunks all day either. Price will b arn $70. I live in andalusia and will b trailering to shoreline park. I have never caught any keeper grouper so if u can put me on some good spots we will talk abt lettn ur money share slide. Another thng is im not no pro in fishing but love being on the water. Just pm me or call 334-892-5019. Jeffrey


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

if you decided to change and go on thursday ill go.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys had a few calls but noone down for it yet. Just wantn to get out on water and have fun. Just a lot of money to do tht by myself. Im not tht bad of a guy. I have some friends. HAHA!! Anybody??


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

I was really wanting to but got to bbsit for my buddy .lol or i would have gone ... let me know whats up for thur


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

sure will man. nice talkn to ya.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Stupid work!! Good luck if you get to go. Maybe I can help out with funds in the future.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

EODangler said:


> Stupid work!! Good luck if you get to go. Maybe I can help out with funds in the future.


I am the same way. Have to work but I would love to be considered in the future with maybe a little advance notice. Be happy to help with gas/bait/cleaning etc..:thumbsup:


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys i will really like it if yall do go wth me. Sorry for short notice. I had a little window and tomorrow looks like the best day. So hear we go. Got one guy prob gonna go. I am in panic mode tryn to get everythng organized. Thnks for the calls and pm.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang, just saw this and with 1-2's would have taken you up on it...hv some groupa spots but definitely could of put you on a good mingo/aj's bite if interested...also, live in GB to clean up the boat and fish and you can return home cleaned boat and fish.

Sorry for the late reply!

Keep me in mind if you need an impromtu angler with a few numbers to share in the future.

Jimmy


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure he'd like you're kind Jimmy! Just kiddin buddy, couldn't find a better fishin buddy.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Skip, been looking at the 1-2's tonight thinkin I missed the boat on this one...and the Nipple is just a hop, skip & jump from my groupa/mongo hole...

Hope you and the Shur Catch can make it out soon...looking forward to another classic report..:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry jjam i left out toward florida last nite and put in and stayed on the boat. I would have loved u to come tag along because im young and always need advice. Sorry and mab next time. Jeffrey


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

No problem Jefferey, always fun to jump on some else's boat now and then.

Hope you had a good safe trip.

Jimmy


----------

